# Shaq Wants Kobe To Win 4th Ring; Admits He Wouldn't Have Won Without Kobe & Co.



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

> What kobe said to magic is true, I wouldn't of won it without him fish and robert horry, and b shaw and fox and everybody dynasty baby





> thats right i am saying it today and today only, i want kobe bryant to get number 4, spread da word


http://twitter.com/the_real_shaq


----------



## Piolo_Pascual (Sep 13, 2006)

shaq has been so nice to kobe, maybe he's really coming back to LA


----------



## Venom110 (Apr 3, 2003)

LOL!!! Shaq has to pick his poison... SVG or Kobe... Magic or Lakers... Disney World or Disney Land... LMAO!!!


----------



## elcap15 (Aug 8, 2006)

shaq wants to come back to the Lakers.


----------



## Lynx (Mar 6, 2004)

Venom110 said:


> LOL!!! Shaq has to pick his poison... SVG or Kobe... Magic or Lakers... Disney World or Disney Land... LMAO!!!


:laugh:


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

Shaq knows his time is almost done. This isn't surprising. He is looking back on the good years and trying to hold on to them.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

I think Shaq looks at Kobe and Phil the lesser of two evils. Dwight Howard and SVG winning would probably be too much for his ego to stand (Dwight doing what Shaq couldn't do in little O-town and the Master of Panic winning a title). I hope he doesn't jinx Kobe.


----------

